

"How would you defend murder of civilians as PM?" [Eton app question]  - balsam
http://www.newstatesman.com/politics/2013/05/eton-scholarship-question-how-british-elite-are-trained-think/

======
aaronem
"Go fuck yourself", eh? Spoken like someone who's never had to live through a
riot at street level.

